# font si vedono male

## dky

Ciao,

vorrei un chiarimento. Ho notato che con il browser, 9 siti su 10 si vedono male...mentre kde mi sembri di vedere tutto bene.

Quindi deduco che sia un problema di font mancanti, o sbaglio?

Devo installare qualche font per vedere meglio i siti? O potrebbe essere un problema di configurazione?

Grazie,

A presto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Succede con qualsiasi browser?

----------

## dky

Si, sia con chromium che firefox

----------

## dky

Vi posto uno screenshot, sbaglio o i colori sono molto intensi?

Utilizzo HDMI...

[IMG]http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1774/schermata1m.png[/IMG]

----------

## fbcyborg

Non noto nulla di strano. Forse le scritte sono leggermente "appannate"?

----------

## dky

Si come se ci fosse ombra, qualche effetto di kde?

----------

## dky

Ad esempio facebook lo vedo veramente male, devo installare qualche font?

Ho notato che mi mancano molti font comuni tipo Arial, Verdana, Tahoma..

----------

## djinnZ

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11
```

e vedi quali ti mancano all'appello (il resto con kde non ti serve ad una mazza anche se occupa poco spazio) e poi ovviamente devi installare liberation o comediavolosichiama.

verifica le impostazioni di aliasing della scheda video (se usi fglrx o nvidia-drivers) e le impostazioni di kde per il video (nel pannello di controllo).

----------

## dky

Poi i font devo inserirli nel file di configurazione di Xorg vero?

----------

## dky

Scusate ma, come faccio a togliere quell'ombra bianca da dietro le scritte?

Non riesco a venirne a capo..

----------

## fbcyborg

Per il fatto dell'ombra bianca: tempo fa ho avuto anche io quel problema, ma solo sul mio vecchio laptop. Ho notato che succedeva solo con alcuni sfondi del desktop (chiari mi sembra). Quindi quello che ho fatto è stato semplicemente cambiare sfondo.

Lo so non è una soluzione reale al problema, ma questo è ciò che mi è capitato. Non so esattamente da cosa potesse dipendere.

----------

